# Who cuts their nails??



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm asking this because we have had issues with Elle (GSD mix) and her nails, we tried to do it ourselves, and she threw a fit, so that doesn't work...We take her to the vet to get them clipped. We have never attempted Emma's (GSD) nails, since the time with Elle...What do you do about it?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I clip my dogs nails myself... Same with fosters. I've had some fosters that were REALLY terrified of nail clippings. And my boy Logan was really scared as well. I do a lot of handling of the feet, just as the dog is relaxed and content. Sometimes Ive come up while a dog was laying sleepily, and just been able to clip away. My usual routine is to have the dog down, and then I sit down beside them and roll them lightly onto their side. I do this because with the GSDs, I need to be able to see the underside of the nail to tell where the quick is. With dogs with white nails you have more flexibility . I found with Logan that his fear made him more anxious in a down, being in a more submissive position. So with him I had him sit, and then sat down next to him and picked up one paw and set it on my knee (with my foot flat on the floor and knee up) so I could see the quick as I cut. The key is to always stop BEFORE you push the dog too far. If all you can do is lift the paw and give a treat and stop, thats fine. Talk to the dog soothingly the entire time, and stroke them in long slow motions. Work up to stroking the dog with the nail clippers if they won't even let you near their feet. Sit down next to the dog and stroke them soothingly with your clippers in hand, give a treat and leave. Work your way stroking down the leg to handling the paw but not clipping, treat and leave if necessary. Find whatever starting point you need to do for your dog. If the dog freaks out just seeing the clippers, maybe the starting point is to walk around the house carrying them and ignoring the dog. In the beginning I could only clip 1-2 nails of Logan's before he became too stressed. Now as soon as I sit down next to him with the clippers he usually just lays down for me. Or once I pick up his paw to set on my knee, he just flops lol. Tessa lays down and rolls onto her side as soon as I say her name and she sees me holding the clippers. When I'm fostering small dogs, I do it a little differently. I usually sit cross legged or with my legs out to the side with the dog in front of me. I have my right arm over the dog while I hold up the given paw with my left hand. I pretty much clip my cats the same way. Again, always stop BEFORE you stress the dog and reward for whatever you got, even if it was just holding the dog while holding the clippers. A key part of the way I do it with little dogs and cats, is you must have the animals trust FIRST (which is important with them being fosters). Otherwise being "over" them in the manner I described would be quite intimidating. But I've found that it helps the animal feel secure, to sort of "hug" in a way. But I am NEVER restraining them. When you restrain the dog you just increase the stress and each time the dog becomes worse. When your vet clips your dogs nails, do you watch or do they take the dog in the back? I would NEVER let them take my dog in the back... I usually see groomers and vet techs physically restrain the dog to clip its nails. If necessary more and more people to restrain the dog and get it done quickly. Not all do this of course. But restraining the dog can result in your dog eventually needing to be sedated for a nail trim!!! I think its MUCH better to work with your dog yourself. But its not for everyone, I do know of people that their dogs can be easily clipped without restraint by groomers, but freak out in front of their owners only because of reacting to the owners anxiety!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

You have great tips. I do go back with the vet and my Fiance joins us to help calm her, but she still freaks, they wanted to put her to sleep while cutting them, but there was no way that was happening, I would stand for it...They're both like kids to me, since I have none of my own, so losing one while getting nails clipped in some freak accident would haunt me.

Elle (GSD mix) has had a nervous personality since the day we adopted her, so with her it's real important to keep her calm in everything, which she does pretty good with until nail clippings and vet check-ups. Thanks for the tips and advise, I'll try one more time on my own to see if she can get over her paw touching fear.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Definitely work on it! I am very against sedating or anesthetizing a dog for a simple nail trim. Theres a reason the dog got that anxious in the first place, and its just covering up the problem rather than fixing it. With such a severe anxiety about nail clipping, it may take a really long time. Just take it slow and don't push her and you WILL get there! Make it pleasurable. If she doesn't even let you touch her paws, work from a distance. Reward for allowing you to touch her leg, then farther down her leg.. Reward for allowing you to have your hand 4 inches, or 8 inches, whatever is her level, away from her paw without moving and so on. If she ever gets anxious and wants to pull away, move back a step. You want to always reward and leave before she gets to a level of pulling away from you.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i honestly don't think there is any need of having to take a dog to the vets to have their nails clipped. nail clippings don't have to be a tramatic experience for a dog if its done right. i think the biggest problem is people get frustrated trying to do it. the dog senses that feeling and develops apprehension there after.
just like with training nail clippings have to be handled with a calm presence and lots of re-assurance.

unfortunately i have seen and heard of to many dogs that haven't had very good experiences. one teqnique which is totally negative is holding or pinning a dog down to do it., i have even seen this done at some vets offices. the dog automatically associates this in a defensive attitude. once a dog has had a bad experience it makes the process harder for sure. building trust after that would be possible done in the manner above.

calm, gental, patient, praising attitude goes a long way.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The vet's girls always try to EXPEDITE things (they do have a waitingroom full of other pets..) by making a 2-person rodeo with our dogs. Force, fighting, struggle, violation is all the dog takes away mentally from these experiences. 

I am legally blind, my dog is a teenaged, huge, strong.minded, powerful, entire male workinglines pup, with DARK nails, and still-- I trim em myself. 

Get a little shot glass or chip-dip bowl, something low and small, filled with honey, molasses, margarine, PB, etc.. whatever disgusting, gross treat you can find.

Brush your dog into a swooning, relaxed, cuddle-coma, then...

Situate the dog in a corner, have the lights on full brightness in the room, put on your reading glasses, get your nail clippers, have dusgust-o-snacks nearby. Gently cradle or hold, don't grab too hard, each paw, and clip a nail at a time. After each nail, give a slurp of honey on your fingertip, or a treat of whatever you have. Praise! Kiss. Do another nail. STOP. Crate the dog for a comfy nap to process what just happened.

Next day: Repeat the process. Take the conflict out of this event for the dog.









If he or she initially tries to bite, go slower... try not to worry if she pants. This is brief, stay upbeat, give treats. If initially truly needed, muzzle the dog if you must.. a soft cloth muzzle lets them slurp the honey from your fingers thru the end opening. By the second or third clip-nail-and-get-treat game, no muzzle will be needed.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

patti,
i agree that in the vets office they don't have time to approach a dog in a long drawn out positive manner. they get the strongest amazon looking techs they have pronto and get the job done however they may so that they can get on with the waiting room full of people. certainly not a positive experience. i would be livid having my dog treated like this, since it is so unnessessary!!!!!!!

debbie


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Sometimes I do it myself but I prefer the vet to do it as they seem to be able to get them shorter than I'm brave enough to attempt and it doesn't cost much to do it.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebpatti,
> i agree that in the vets office they don't have time to approach a dog in a long drawn out positive manner. they get the strongest amazon looking techs they have pronto and get the job done however they may so that they can get on with the waiting room full of people. certainly not a positive experience. i would be livid having my dog treated like this, since it is so unnessessary!!!!!!!
> 
> debbie


I must be lucky as I have not experienced this. My dogs actually sit better for the vet techs than they do for me (kinda like kids haha). They don't have to pin them down (like I do) and there is no stuggle. It's just clip clip clip.









Do they have that "I'm happy having my nails clipped" look on their face? No, but then again, they don't have that look when I do it either.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

We cut our dogs nails. The vet has never cut them once. We sometimes have problems with Odie. He loves his feet touched and rubbed but when he sees the nail clippers he gets really tense and sensitive and won't let us touch his feet. We have been working with it and he has gotten better as he now lets us cut his nails before he pulls his foot away.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I cut my girl's nails myself too. When she was younger, I took her to the vet to get it done and they told us we couldn't bring her back for another nail trim unless she was sedated because she struggled so much. Well, that gave me a little incentive to get working with her to get her to let me cut them. I started by touching her feet a lot. Then eventually touching her feet with the clippers (without cutting any nails) and giving her lots of treats. Well now I can clip them by myself (without anyone holding her still!!) But she still hates it, hides when I bring out the clippers, and needs a treat for each toe nail that I trim, but she does let me do it


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I do my own dogs.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf
> 
> Brush your dog into a swooning, relaxed, cuddle-coma, then...










I used to do that with my ferret.


I cut the nails of my dog if neccesary, specially when pup. But my philosophy is: If my dog need his nails to be cut, he's not doing enough exercise.


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

I cut Ghost's nails.

Kris


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I do Keeta's too. 

When I got her she hadn't been used to handling and would growl at me when I tried to handle her feet. To me, it isn't a question of whether the dog "let's you" (sorry, my dog does not make these decisions around here), but more of a question of "what have you done to get your dog used to having his nails cut?". 

I'm a bit suprised at the number of posts I see of people trying to cut their dogs' nails for the first time, and the dog freaks out, so from that point on, it is done by a vet or a groomer. Too much, too soon.

You get the dog used to having his feet handled, and reward heavily, then you cut ONE nail, and reward heavily, and do a bit of work EVERYDAY (and always throw in some happy play time in the mix,) all towards getting him used to a manicure. It takes time, and patience, but in the long run, both owner and dog are happy, and your position as Alpha gets re-inforced each time your dog submits to a nail trim.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I cut my dog's nails. I also have a dremel and I prefer that. It is easier and most dogs seem to have little fear of the tool. You might try a dremel if nail cutting is too traumatic.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Del and I discussed everything in this thread and tomorrow we are going to give it one more try ourselves. I don't really know what happened to her before I got her to make her so nervouse about nail clipping. She really is a great dog, never nips, bites or anything at us, she just has a huge fear when it come to those nails. We've even tried giving her a pig (Rawhide, referred to as pig) to try and direct her attention, maybe we should get her that little "extra treat" to get through the clippings!? I'll keep you posted on the outcome tomorrow!!! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

I cut Diesel's nails but I haven't had to for the last 6-7 months.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I cut Tessa's and I have started working with a dremel on her as well.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Funny this comes up now. We just took Wolf to the groomers for a manicure. He gets groomed 2-3 times a year and he is very well-behaved there, although he is quite shy. Sometime ago the groomer offered to clip his nails for free (we do tip her). Anyway we call to see if she has time and if she does, she clips his nails right away. My husband reassures Wolf during the clipping and it's not too traumatic for anyone. It also gave us an opportunity to deliver the Christmas present. Mary Jane


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I normally have the vet clip Rocky's nails if they need to be done. We have the nail clipper but DH is scared of cutting them to short. Our vet will clip his nails himself. He has never had a vet tech do it. Last time we were in there were only a couple that needed to be trimmed. Rocky's nails normally stay an ok length from running around outside and ocassionally running on the driveway.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do, right now I clip both with a scissor-style clipper. I do one or two paws, every few days or so. I try to do it when the dogs are on their sides already, very sleepy. I do as many as I can before they get agitated, then I stop. They both have black nails and I'm terrified of quicking them, so I just cut off the tip each time. Kenya hates having her feet touched, but she would never bite at me so I just grab a paw and go as quickly as possible. She will start to pant and her ears lay flat back. She doesn't like to be touched/held like that, but she will tolerate it for 30 seconds at a time before she starts trying to jump off the couch and twist her leg. Coke on the other hand, we can carry him around like a baby on his back (well, I can't b/c he's big!) and he's better about his nails. He will NOT let me snip the fur between his pads though.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntai
> 
> 
> Brightelf said:
> ...


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I do our dogs' nails with a Dremel once a week.


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

I clip Julie's nails. If it's nice outside I will play fetch with her for awhile and then when she has run away any antsiness, ask her to sit, show her the clippers and clip the first paw. Then I throw a few more times, ask her to sit and clip the second. If it is indoor weather I just show her the clippers, pick up a foot and clip. I start this with my dogs when I first get them. I have not had any problems. I did cut the quick once but I always have septic powder on hand and that takes care of that. My two small poodles are much naughtier when they have to have their nails done. They let me do it but the looks they give me could kill!!!

julies'omom


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

I do our dogs nails, and really never had a problem...the first time they were kind of upset, pulling their feet away, but I just persisted and acted like it wasn't a big deal. Did a couple then stopped, and later did a couple more, etc. Now I can just pick up a paw, clip away, and don't have any trouble at all! The vet is always impressed with them, and last time he did clip Luna's nails, and she just stood there like, 'oh,well' with no pulling, or any kind of reaction. The vet made a comment on how he loved this type of attitude, made it so much easier for him! I was very proud of her as when we adopted her she was kind of fearful especially with men. We worked with her and she's so much better now, so I'm happy with her progress.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we started getting our use to being clipped when we first brought him home. we would play with his feet with the grounder on but not touching his nails with the grounder. we would rub the grounder on him while it was on. we would rub him all over with grounder. when he was eating i would turn it on and rub him all over with it. now when i turn it on to do his nails he comes over to me and just sits there. he gives me either one of his from paws. he lays down on his side and i do the rear nails. association, association, association.


----------



## elfwofle (Dec 22, 2007)

I trim all my animals nails.... I see no need to go to the vet or a groomer to get them done when I have been a certified groomer and have my own tools.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I do all of mine, Buck is the very best he lays down rolls on to his back and I just clip away....How trusting is that!!

The rest of the gang what I cant do all by myself my wonderful hubby sits and holds them while I clip. Works out great and they all get 
a snack when we are done....


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

My husband and I do all the nails. We started right away as pups and they know its coming when we get out the clippers and they just lay down and get it over with. We also do the cats nails at the same time, although with smaller clippers and he holds him while I clip. Sammy, (the cat) hates having his nails done but I do it as quickly as possible.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I take Sheba to a groomer every 3 to 4 weeks to get her nails cut and did the same with Cody. They are great, they will do her nails on the floor of the waiting area and we are in and out in 5 minutes tops. They do a far better job than I could do and only charge $5 for the clipping. I always give a tip. No matter how much walking Sheba gets on pavement, her nails grow quickly. I had a foster for over 4 months who got the same number of walks and never had to clip his nails.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I do all my dogs nails <including our rescue Chihuahua> at least every 2 weeks to keep them nice and short. 

I prefer using the dremel tool <hand-held mini-mite> b/c:
1. The traditional nail trimmers are uncomfy b/c when it's being "clamped down" <for lack of better terminology > on the entire nail, all the living tissue within has to edure a lot of pressure, and that's what I think part of what they don't like about getting their nails done.
2. I can get shorter without fear of cutting the quick and it smooths them down.
3. I have a few dogs that will lay in my lap and take a quick nap with the dremel being used on them.

I love the dober dawn website for learning about dremeling.
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/index.html

I love the tips everyone has given regarding nail trimming, making it a positive experience is key...lots of treats and loving, taking it step by step.


----------



## TheAlamoGang (May 18, 2007)

I'm lucky. My boys just roll over and wait for a tummy rub in between each foot getting clipped. They are good about ear cleaning and bathing too. BUT, they both HATE toothbrushing though. They don't fight it, but the dirty looks that I get...


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

I clip Safir's nails myself. I got him used to having his paws touched and his toes inspected since he was a puppy. Our routine was that my husband and Safir would get on the couch. My husband would hold a Kong toy filled with peanut butter (that's the only time he got it), Safir would lay in my husbands lap, preoccupied with the peanut butter, I would sit next to him, clipping his nails. He got so good, that when he saw the clippers and the Kong he would jump on the couch all excited knowing he's getting peanut butter. 
Now I can get him to lay down, and I kneel right next to him and clip his nails really quick. I try to do it every week, this way, I just clip a little bit every time. I also just bought the nail grinder. It's pretty good, but he seams to prefer the nail clipper, and sometimes, I feel it takes longer to get the grinder out of the box and put it together then it takes to clip the nails.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I trim Heidi's nails, but it took us a long time to get to this point (about 4 years). She gets a little piece of meat after each nail. LOL, she's had about an entire meal by the time we are finished. She used to do this little dance where she would pull her paw away at the last minute. At the outset, I sometimes did one nail a night, as that was all either of us could take! Now we do the whole thing at once and it's not so bad. Her back feet seldom need trimmed though, not sure why.


----------



## Phoebe_n (Oct 19, 2007)

I have always trimmed Tanner's nails. I have been playing with Tanner's paws since we got him, since I didn't want him to ever be wierd about having his feet touched. 

Hehe he now enjoys a "paw rub" a few times a week!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

It's official....NO more nail clipping for us...Elle freaks out, then after a break we tried to do Emma's and she did the same thing as Elle and freaked, so we have to have them professionally trimmed...
OH I used to cut the cat's nail until he passed this past May.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never used anything but a Dremel on Dena & Keefer. We used to try clipping Cassidy's nails, but it was such a trial, so we usually let them get too long and had them done occasionally at the vets. UNTIL I discovered the Dremel, and within a week was able to do them by myself. My hubby scoffed when I brought the tool home, but I got the last laugh on that one! BTW, I CANNOT clip my cat's nails. Little buggers!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Hubby cuts Jesse's nails while I keep him occupied and rub his belly and talk sweetly to him.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

I do Hummer's about once every 2 weeks... I don't take much off.... just enough so he learns its a good experience (with no bleeding or trauma). My boyfriend used to hold him for me, but the last time I was able to do it myself. At first he just thinks its a game and he'll try to do the puppy biting thing with me when I take his paw, but once I make it clear it's something I am going to get done, he'll be relatively still and let me finish. And of course he gets the special treat afterwards.









I work at a vet clinic and its fine when clients ask us to do the nails, but it drives me nuts when people come in with their dog's nails insanely long and at the very end of their appointment, as in about to walk out and pay, they'll be like oh, I guess we should get their nails clipped while we're here huh? That is unless we say something first....


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i do my own trimming. the vet charges 10 bucks for a nail trimming, i only paid 10 bucks for my clippers and i rarely have to do it b/c he is always tairing(sp) around and nails stay short.


----------



## caligirl07 (Sep 21, 2007)

I clip Buddy's nails. He doesn't like it, but he learned to accept it. I also talk to him and give him something to chew, so he is busy and I can clip. I always clip only a little bit. Better less than more.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I clip Yukon's nails myself. Only needs to be done once a month. I've been cutting them since I got him at 8wks.

He puts up a fuss in the beginning, but he knows I won't quit so eventually surrenders so I can finish the job.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey, I'm a vet tech, and I have to say, I've never bullied a dog into a nail trim.
But I really think its a "breed thing" in my profession.
I am called the Gshep whisperer at work because the sheps respond so well to me. I never realized how far the fear went until I started at a new practice.
I have found that the "need to be greater than the dog" runs rampant in my career. Vets are worse than techs, and most of them have never even been challenged by a shep. 
If I ask to pull a dog into the back room, it's because I feel that the dog is picking up on the owners nervousness, and in this breed, that can be dangerous and uncomfortable.
When your dog walks into the back, it is generally much calmer. There is no one to protect, who is figiting in the room, trying to act like the boss.
The dog is in a new situation, and chooses to trust me, because I take up the role of a calm leader.
I would not take your dog in the back to pin it to the floor. 
If you don't trust your vet enough to let the dog leave the room, then find one that you can. 
With that, I clip all of my dogs nails.
We start with one nail, than a treat. Clip and treat until everyone is comfortable.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

I work at a vet clinic and its fine when clients ask us to do the nails, but it drives me nuts when people come in with their dog's nails insanely long and at the very end of their appointment, as in about to walk out and pay, they'll be like oh, I guess we should get their nails clipped while we're here huh? That is unless we say something first.... [/quote]


I too work at a clinic, as a tech. I do my own dogs nails, and that of my families, neighbours, etc. As for insanely long nails...I don't give the client the chance to leave...I cut those nails!!! I'd rather do it then then have to sedate the dog when it's busted a nail all the way down!!


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

Mine do fine for nail trims but I also use a dremel.

My cat is about 17 years old, he just stays in my lap when clipping his nails and doesnt even budge. Im not sure he really notices.

Pandora hated her nails done because her first nail trim at the groomers she quik'd her as a baby, so for awhile she would fight and fidget when getting her nails done. Now she's a good girl.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I cut their nails and my groomer does it too when I take them to the groomer. I also sometimes use a dremel.

I also work for a vet clinic... If a dog is in for another procedure the vet usually also does the nails routinely. When I had my terrier in for x-rays and he had to be put under, my vet let me stay with him, and clip his nails while he was under because he was always difficult, he didn't like his paws held.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Zamboni's nails are dark with long quicks that don't shorten up ever. The vet does hers. 

Camper's rarely need cutting. But when they do, I trim them myself. One paw, clip clip clip. Here's a snack. Next paw. 

I also trim Meri's. She has clear toenails. What a breeze those are. Toe, snack. Toe, snack. Toe, snack. Til all four feet are done. 

It's all about bribery in my house.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

When I adopted Brodie from the shelter (he was almost 5 years old), his nails were grossly long and he still has some toe deformities from that. I could not brush him nor touch his feet without him growling, mouthing, and sometimes attempting to bite me out of fear. Back legs, back feet, bum....no way, no how. Trust was a huge issue for this dog; he was a very reactive and nervey dog. All his nails were done at a vets shortly after we got him (they had to get done asap) while he was under a general for another procedure. 

Anyhow....it took _*lots*_ (did I already say lots?) of patience and a calm aproach....it took about 6 - 9 solid months for me before I was able to do all his nails in one session. He still does not love it, but he tolerates it well. I moved to using a dremel about 1 year ago and he actually much prefers this tool to the standard clippers. He will actually totally veg out and almost fall asleep while I am using it.

I elected to introduce nail clipping without the assistance of my DH. Adding one more person into the picture for this particular dog = additional stress. I was determined to work through this and to work with him to gain trust - in addition, I think it helped to strengthen our relationship in terms of "pack leader" - yes, we were going to do this, one way or another! 

Every time the clippers came out, I acted like it was _absolutely no big deal_. 

<span style="color: #000066">Here was the routine I used:

This may sound wierd, but even to just get him used to the clipper "clip" _sound_, I spent about 1-2 weeks _every night _taking out the clippers, sitting next to him, and then right next to his front feet I would "clip" big hard crunchy treats with the clippers and let him eat the "clipped treats" after each "click". No big deal - clippers put away. This worked very well in eventually calming him to the sight and sound of the clippers. 

Then I progressed to just _touching_ his foot or *1 *nail with the clippers - then treat ++++++. About 1 week of this.

I then _pretended_ to clip 1 nail - then treats treats treats. If he did well with this, I would pretend to do a few more etc in the same session (did this for about 1 week). Again, no big deal - clippers put away.

Then I actually did 1 nail (barely took any off) - then praise & treats ++++. Clippers put away. 

Continued with above until he didn't show any stress with a nail being cut. As soon as he started to get stressed, I would end with a "pretend clip" and lots of treats. </span>

Pretty much everything I did I did in increments of 1-2 weeks. You can imagine how many weeks it took to do one foot, let alone all four!









Gruelling (?sp) as it was, I am so glad I did. 4 years later, every Sunday night is "Nail Night" and he now looks forward to the yummy treats he will get after his "manicure"







I could have gone the muzzle 'n struggle route but that's not my personal preference if it can be avoided. 

This is a pretty painfully slow regimen to undertake and I can appreciate that it wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea, but for me, in the end it was worth every minute







Not everyone is game for such a tedious task, which is totally fine!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








I think the important thing is that the nails get clipped to prevent discomfort and possible future nail injuries and toe deformities like Brodie has now


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm a groomer so I do my dogs' nails. The first time I tried to do Brenna's she screamed and ran away. I took her by the collar (gently and calmly, not reacting to her behavior at all) and led her back to the same spot, ran my hand down her leg again and picked up her foot. She let me clip every nail after that. Now, you would think she's a show dog, she will jump in the tub, on the drying table, never resists a thing.









As much as I clip nails, I have learned over time how to do it pretty well. First I kneel next to the dog if they're large (small dogs are on the table and I stand next to them in the same manner). I stand side by side facing the opposite direction as them. I run my hand down their leg, if you just grab the foot it will startle and upset a lot of dogs. Pick up the foot like a farrier holds a horse's hoof, so it bends backwards and the bottom of the paw faces up. (I hope this makes sense) I try to clip the nails as fast as I comfortably and safely can, by now I can eyeball where the quick is, on a lot of dogs you will see a change in the shape and/or color of the nail, go slightly closer to the tip than this spot.

If you do hit the quick, don't even react, I finish clipping the nails on that foot like nothing happened, put the foot down, get some quick stop on your finger, slide your hand down the leg and lift it up like before and hold the quick stop on until the bleeding stops. The more you react, the more the dog reacts. I've had dogs that I didn't realize I quicked at first because they showed no reaction at all to it. Yes it might sting for a second, but they will live!

The reason you want to go as fast as you can is because the longer you dawdle and mess with the nail, the longer the dog has to think about what you're doing and panic.

Dremels are also a great tool, for LHGSDs be very careful to hold the hair away from the dremel! The only downside to dremels that I've found is they take longer and a lot of dogs don't like their feet being held for that long, so you might need to give them breaks every so often.

Another side note: The farrier hold is also good because if the dog tries to snap you have a little more leeway to get away from them, but if you are worried about that have someone hold the head and talk to the dog. Muzzle as a last resort, most dogs react worse to restraint.

ETA: Sorry it's so long


----------



## Cameo (Feb 1, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockHey, I'm a vet tech, and I have to say, I've never bullied a dog into a nail trim.
> But I really think its a "breed thing" in my profession.
> I am called the Gshep whisperer at work because the sheps respond so well to me. I never realized how far the fear went until I started at a new practice.
> I have found that the "need to be greater than the dog" runs rampant in my career. Vets are worse than techs, and most of them have never even been challenged by a shep.
> ...



I used to do my dogs nails until she decided to make a game of it. Not sure why I got nervous, but my nervousness made her nervous (I should be nervous right? Mom is!!) My breeder and I tried with no success. I took her to a groomer - she took her into the back room, I could hear her singing and praising and five minutes later my GSD is back and happy as a clam with four clipped paws. I knew that I was the problem and this proved it.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

i do both the dogs nails. but buddy is really, really afraid, i think something happened with getting her nails trimmed when she was younger so she growls when we try to do it and it's gotten worse, she started attempting to bite. but wini is great i've been getting her used to it now. we might get a grinder though. we actually took buddy to get her nails cut today--we don't know what else to do. it was terrible, she was making horrible noises. crying and growling and screaming all mixed into one-it wasn't a good experience. so we might try the grinder.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't do nails. I take Katie to Petsmart to have them done. She loves the staff there, and last time didn't want to get off of the table when they were done, she just wanted to stay! So I have to assume they arevery good to her to want to stay there like that! They are very happy to see her and remember her name every time. Now I have to get Titan used to going there!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

i do Riley's myself. we walk her several times a day so her nails stay nice and trim, but when her dew claws get long i go around and do a few snips. its a struggle at first, bc she likes to mouth my hands but treats help keep her occupied and sometimes the hubby comes in for back up.


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

I trim both of my dogs nails (adult GSD and adult Malamute). They try to standard avoidance techniques: roll on the back and push the with feet (malamute), pull the foot away (both), etc. but still only takes me 3 or 4 minutes per dog. I do it every two weeks or so. I just use standard nail clippers (not the guillotine style).

I also will trim any other dog's nails that I feel need trimmed and the owner will allow, such as my mom's black lab (I think its silly to driver her an hour round trip to the vet just to trim her nails). I got $10 once for trimming a bassett's nails. Took two minutes! She didn't even put up a fight. Untrimmed nails on any dog is one my major owner pet peeves--that and overweight or thin dogs. I practically carry clippers in my purse just in case


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

When I give HW meds, I do their nails. Easier to remember that way. 

I down my dogs, cut the nails, then we get up and have a treat with the HW med inside. It is no big deal for them, just an obedience exercise. I can't say that I have ever had the first problem with cutting a dogs nails so don't understand what all the fuss is about?? 

I had a guy at my office that swore that his golden fought like a mad man about nail trimming. He brought him to me, I did some bumbing get out of my way exercises, did some obedience then had the dog lay down. He did and I trimmed his nails. He pulled away a couple times and I gave him a quick correction on the prong and he stopped being silly and we got on with the job. I think that most of the time it is an owner problem. Don't be nervous,<u> just do it! </u>


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's Mom I can't say that I have ever had the first problem with cutting a dogs nails so don't understand what all the fuss is about?? [/u]


I feel this way, too. I've met one dog that I could not trim its nails. . . a rat terrier! I take that back. I DID trim her nails but it took two assistants and myself. But then again she lacks any discipline, obedience, or boundaries, urinates on the furniture, etc. If I had raised her, I could easily cut her nails.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

My issue was with my family's lab. I played with his feet almost every day as a pup, and when it came time to trim his nails the first time, he was fine until I hit the quick in his nail, he yelped and bled all over the place and of course I freaked (wrong move, I know) and ever after that incident, he would growl if we tried to cut his nails. So we just made sure to walk him alot on pavement so they were kind of filed down on their own.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, I cut Jenna's today. 

I must admit, that I usually let the concrete manage the nails until they are groomed. Sometimes the groomers tell me that they did not need to cut the hind paws nails at all. But since there is now snow and ice and frozen tundra instead of concrete, the nails are not getting shaved as much as usual so I have my trusty cutters. 

Tomorrow, before puppy classes, I -- shudder-- have to cut the mangies nails. I have not done this in months as I have been having them groomed every week, or at least every other week. Well, it has been two weeks since the last grooming, so the nails need it, shudder. 4 x 18 is what 72? 72 nails to cut tomorrow, fix the hot water tank and make it to Madison to have dinner with my brother and sister before puppy classes....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I do my own.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Still doing my own though I had the vet do Nikon since we were there anyway. He hates restraint (working on that) and while I'm not afraid to do it by any means it's really impossible for me to hold him down properly and safely AND cut the nails myself. DH is worthless when it comes to helping hold a dog.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We've always done them ourselves.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Do them myself...in fact, just did them this morning!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

We have always done them ourselves too.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I clip both my dogs' nails once a week and if they're growing to fast, then it's twice a week.


----------



## aalex23 (Dec 15, 2008)

We have always done our own dogs nails, same with the cats. One of our GSD's we had to have the vet do though. He was a big baby and at 120lbs, (he was a BIG dog, and I don't mean fat) fighting him through it wasn't an option.


----------



## billthedogguy (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't clip anymore. I use a dremmel tool. Works great.


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

I clip, although Aida's nails grow faster than we can clip them...and they're strong enough to need a hedge clipper.

Earl the Corgi is impossible to clip and got thrown out of the groomer's for his nail-clipping behavior. Vet said we'd have to have him sedated...something like 50 bucks to have the nails done. 

Earl's nails DON'T get clipped.







We are brainstorming some kind of box to put him in with only his legs sticking out!!!


----------

